
How to build your own AlphaZero AI using Python and Keras - fanf2
https://medium.com/applied-data-science/how-to-build-your-own-alphazero-ai-using-python-and-keras-7f664945c188
======
guiambros
Duplicate. Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240234](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16240234)

